# cpufreqd won't start after upgrade to 2.6.23 [SOLVED]

## pgf

I have upgraded my kernel from 2.6.21 to 2.6.23 (gentoo) and cpufreqd will not start any more. Error message is:

"cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ", but my kernel does have that option enabled:

# zgrep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

Hardware is Fujitsu Lifebook S series. Frequency scaling was working well before the upgrade. I reported this a while ago on the cpufreqd sourceforge site but that looks like there is no recent activity there. Any ideas?Last edited by pgf on Sat Feb 09, 2008 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OmSai

I don't have that laptop but I'm on kernel 2.6.23 too.

Can you manually switch frequencies using cpufrequtils, or does that give an error too?

```
cpufreq-info

cpufreq-set -g <different governor>
```

EDIT:

Try building-in the governors instead of loading modules.

 *Quote:*   

> # zgrep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y
> ...

 

----------

## pgf

 *om wrote:*   

> I don't have that laptop but I'm on kernel 2.6.23 too.
> 
> Can you manually switch frequencies using cpufrequtils, or does that give an error too?

 

Good point, but...

```
#cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

# cpufreq-set -g performance

wrong, unknown or unhandled CPU?
```

I will try rebuilding the kernel as you suggest.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

I'm having this very same issue. Did anybody find a solution?

----------

## Paapaa

Do you have the correct driver (not governor, but processor specific driver) selected in -> Power management options -> CPU Frequency scaling?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

I don't actually know what's the correct driver for me (I used to think it was Intel Enhanced Speedstep) so I compiled every driver built in and now it's working.

----------

## Paapaa

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> I don't actually know what's the correct driver for me (I used to think it was Intel Enhanced Speedstep) so I compiled every driver built in and now it's working.

 

Which processor you have? The exact brand and model?

----------

## dr0bz

Hi,

i've just faced this problem upgrading from 2.6.22 to 2.6.23. I saw some other threads complaining about this issue. I have a pentium-m core with centrino and always used CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO option. After hours of trying   :Evil or Very Mad:  i've build the 2.6.24 and saw the following help near the centrino(Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated) ): 

This is deprecated and this functionality is now merged into

acpi_cpufreq (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ). Use that driver instead of

speedstep_centrino.                                                     

This adds the CPUFreq driver for Enhanced SpeedStep enabled

mobile CPUs.  This means Intel Pentium M (Centrino) CPUs

or 64bit enabled Intel Xeons. 

 :Exclamation: 

this message is one version too late, eh?  :Laughing: 

anyway, CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is now managing centrino cpu's...

greets

----------

## pgf

 *dr0bz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway, CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is now managing centrino cpu's...
> 
> 

 

I did finally get mine working the same way. Here are the relevant options:

$ zgrep CPUFREQ /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

$ zgrep CPU_FREQ /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

Work for me now.   :Very Happy:   Thanks for all the input.

----------

## juniper

i am also having this issue.  I have a desktop intel x86_64 pentium D chip.  Which option should I have turned on?  is it also x86_acpi_cpufreq as well?

----------

